# Goshawk Flies Through Tiny Spaces in Slo-Motion



## Michael. (Sep 4, 2013)

.

Goshawk Flies Through Tiny Spaces in Slow-Motion 






http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=2CFckjfP-1E

.​


----------



## littleowl (Sep 5, 2013)

I have seen Sparrow Hawks in the wild do the same thing.
Still a nature wonder though.


----------

